# Wieso sind in den PCGH-Heften so viele Rechtschreibfehler?



## Pommesbunker (22. Mai 2013)

Fehlt einfach das Personal oder was ist da los? Im Sonderheft 01/13 z.B. waren bestimmte Artikel auch im Grundschuldeutsch geschrieben. z.B. "Dies zeigt, dass die Taktrate steigt. Doch was heißt das? Das zeigt, dass wir OC." 
Nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Mai 2013)

Überral muss gespart werden, sogar die Rechtschreibüberprüfung in Word musste den Sparmaßnahmen unterworfen werden 
Wahrscheinlich fehlt das Personal, um das GAAAANNNNZZZZZEEE Heft durchzulesen, die Praktikanten die dies unentgeltlich machen müssen, sind auch nicht mehr so gut wie früher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2013)

Soll nicht sein aber passiert, findet man quasi aber überall. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen das man mitunter Betriebsblind wird und selber erst später den Fehler bemerkt


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. Mai 2013)

aalßo ich hap pishär keinne gefudnen  

vinde deine vrage aper auch ser unangenem 

lg


----------



## Sanctum (22. Mai 2013)

Im PC-Selber Bauen Video fällt mir immer sofort Der bekannte LÜHLER in die Augen.
Stimmt schon, dass man darauf wenig achtet aber ich lese die Zeitschrift trotzdem sehr gerne


----------



## Behzad (23. Mai 2013)

Mir sind die Fehler egal weil ich selber nicht besser bin  Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Man kann dadurch auch potenzielle Kunden einfach verjagen weil sie denken PCGH ha tnichts drauf weil die sooooooviele Fehler haben...


----------



## Manner1a (23. Mai 2013)

Das ist ein Scherz, oder?
Ich meine, man soll nicht so streng sein, bei den Millionen Wörtern, die so ein Redakteur schreibt.
An sich ist das Lesen der Zeitschrift ja eine Möglichkeit der Bildung...und ich kenne niemanden außer mein früheres Ich, der bei schon als Kind fast perfekter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht neugierig genug wäre, ein unbekanntes Wort mal nachzuschlagen. 

Und ich halte die PCGH-Crew für nicht weniger intelligent, "sympathisch", "verschlagen" oder "gerissen" als andere Redakteure. Alles auf hohem Niveau natürlich, denn es war sicherlich anstrengend auf dem Weg zum Fachmann. Schade ist es für die Leute, die etwas nicht lesen können und zu schüchtern sind, nachzufragen. MfG


----------



## Affliction (23. Mai 2013)

Mit den Rechtschreibfehlern ist mir auch in letzter Zeit aufgefallen. Klar ist niemand perfekt, aber wenn man ein Artikel für die Öffentlichkeit schreibt und ein Name (Image) dahinter steht sollte da schon etwas peniebler drauf geachtet werden. Ein wenig peilich ist das schon. Das soll aber keine Kritik sein sondern eher ein Weckruf.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Mai 2013)

Taktrate ist unter Grundschuldeutsch einzuordnen?

Hast du vielleicht bessere Beispiele?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Mai 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Taktrate ist unter Grundschuldeutsch einzuordnen?
> Hast du vielleicht bessere Beispiele?



Er meint die Art, wie diese drei sehr kurzen Sätze aneinandergereiht wurden - es wäre wohl eloquenter gewesen, einen oder zwei Sätze daraus zu machen anstatt drei. Die Rechtschreibung ist da völlig korrekt - abgesehen davon, dass ein Komma vor dem "dass" im letzten Satz fehlt.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Mai 2013)

Dann habe ich das Beispiel total falsch verstaden. Die Verwendung von "" hätte die Sache für mich vereinfach. Ich ging davon aus, dass nur " Dies zeigt dass die Taktrate steigt" zum Beispiel gehört. 

Hat PCGH die Kommas vergessen?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Mai 2013)

Weil die Redaktion sich dem grammatikalischen Niveau hier im Forum anpasst. Mich wunderts ja, das noch Punkte und Kommata neben der Groß- und Kleinschreibung Verwendung finden.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2013)

Leute die Menschheit ist nicht perfekt, und wirds auch nie! eine mechanische Welt mag ich mir gar nicht erst ausmalen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (23. Mai 2013)

Weil wir Bimbos die eh net checken^^


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2013)

PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> Weil wir Bimbos die eh net checken^^


 
Und du kreidest pcgh Grundschule Niveau an?! Du hast natürlich ein viel höheres Niveau... Ar....ch!


----------



## Ash1983 (23. Mai 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Weil die Redaktion sich dem grammatikalischen Niveau hier im Forum anpasst. Mich wunderts ja, das noch Punkte und Kommata neben der Groß- und Kleinschreibung Verwendung finden.



dass*


----------



## Icedaft (23. Mai 2013)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> dass*


 

O.K. - Erwischt....

Sicherlich können jedem mal Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen.

Gerade auch in Schriftstücken die in Druck gehen wie z.B. Tageszeitungen und bei den großen Magazinen lassen sich Fehler finden.

wennabersähmttlicheregelnühbernhaufngworffenwärdnwirtesirgendwannmalschwärdentäxtzuverstehn....


----------



## Dante1611 (23. Mai 2013)

Ohje... Das ist eine PC-Zeitschrift und kein Schulbuch...
Klar findet man manchmal Fehler, bei denen man sich denkt: "Mensch, hätte man da nochmal drübergelesen, hätte man den sicher bemerkt..."
Aber solange es beim Lesen nicht stört, habe ich damit kein Problem


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Mai 2013)

Uns wundert's selbst, was manchmal durchrutscht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Aber Unverzeihliches findet ihr bestimmt nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Mai 2013)

Ein paar kleine Fehler finde ich "okay" - pro Seite einen Fehler finde ich zu viel für ein Magazin das Geld kostet.
Ich denke die Redakteure sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht - das ist menschlich..


----------



## Affliction (23. Mai 2013)

Raff hat da nicht unrecht. Die Redakteure sollten in Zukunft wieder ein klein wenig gewissenhafter arbeiten und dann passt das wieder. 

Tipp an den Chefredakteur: ein klapps auf den Hinterkopf erhöht das Denkvermögen seiner "Untertanen".


----------



## Stockmann (23. Mai 2013)

Ich finde auch regelmäßig Fehler auf der Webseite in den Artikeln.
Meistens zwar nur kleine, aber eigentlich sollte sowas bei einem Magazin
der größen ordnung nicht vorkommen.


----------



## sfc (23. Mai 2013)

Falls das Heft wirklich so viele Rechtschreibfehler hat - was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann -, liegt das sicherlich weniger an den Redakteuren. Wer selbst schreibt, der weiß, dass man seine eigenen Fehler selbst nur schwer sieht. Das wird auch nicht besser, wenn man journalistisch arbeitet. Unter anderem deswegen gibt es ja ein Lektorat.

Edit: Noch was zum Startpost: Die fehlenden Kommas (ja, so darf man die Mehrzahl bilden) gehen auf das Konto von Pommesbunker, der da selber eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat. Ihm geht es anscheinend um den Stil des Artikels. Sollte man dann vielleicht auch sagen ...


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Mai 2013)

sfc schrieb:


> Falls das Heft wirklich so viele Rechtschreibfehler hat - was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann -, liegt das sicherlich weniger an den Redakteuren. Wer selbst schreibt, der weiß, dass man seine eigenen Fehler selbst nur schwer sieht. Das wird auch nicht besser, wenn man journalistisch arbeitet. Unter anderem deswegen gibt es ja ein Lektorat.
> 
> Edit: Noch was zum Startpost: Die fehlenden Kommas (ja, so darf man die Mehrzahl bilden) gehen auf das Konto von Pommesbunker, der da selber eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat. Ihm geht es anscheinend um den Stil des Artikels. Sollte man dann vielleicht auch sagen ...


 
Es geht ihm um den Satzbau und nicht um den Stil...
Nunja, vielleicht wollte PCGH uns einfach nur testen ob wir das merken, falls nicht hätten sie die Artikel nicht mehr lästig korrigieren müssen.


----------



## sfc (23. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es geht ihm um den Satzbau und nicht um den Stil...
> Nunja, vielleicht wollte PCGH uns einfach nur testen ob wir das merken, falls nicht hätten sie die Artikel nicht mehr lästig korrigieren müssen.



Ist der Satzbau nicht Teil des Sprachstils?


----------



## Wim1337 (24. Mai 2013)

Nur bedingt 
Es gibt auf jeden Fall syntaktische Regeln, d.h. Grammatik. 
Insofern das Deutsche Variationen zulässt, kann Stil eingebracht werden - meistens allerdings eher lexikalisch (also auf der Wortebene)


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch schonmal vor der Print gesessen und habe den Kopf auf die Tischplatte gehauen, weil ich einen Text oder eine Tabelle gefühlte zehntausend Mal durchgesehen habe und trotzdem etwas durchgerutscht ist. Darf eigentlich nicht sein, aber teilweise sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Mai 2013)

Gefährliche Mischung aus akutem Kaffee- und Schlafmangel 
So geht's mir zumindest wenn ich morgens im Büro auf den schmandigen, stahlharten Tasten, die auch noch ein anderes Layout als meine X4 haben die richtigen Knöpfe treffen soll


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

solche fehler passieren nunmal dürfen zwar nicht aber passiert irgendwann verliert man das auge für sowas und seine eigenen fehler überliest man meistens ja eh..

sollte abber in einem magazin nicht vorkommen..


----------



## Sanctum (30. Mai 2013)

FabiCMR schrieb:


> solche fehler passieren nunmal dürfen zwar nicht aber passiert irgendwann verliert man das auge für sowas und seine eigenen fehler überliest man meistens ja eh..
> 
> sollte abber in einem magazin nicht vorkommen..


 
Machen wir ja auch alle s.o.^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (30. Mai 2013)

Einige sollten ersthaft mal die MOZ lesen  Da kann man schon auf der Titelseite die Rechtschreibfehler, sowie die Satzstellungsfehler nicht mehr an einer Hand abzählen ^^


----------



## exa (30. Mai 2013)

Das genannte Bsp ist ein Extremfall.

Fehler passieren, auch wenn man den Artikel eigentlich immer einem Kollegen zum Gegenlesen gibt, und das Ganze auch noch mal durchs Lektorat geht. Aber auch hier muss man aufpassen: die Mitarbeiter im Lektorat sind keine PC-Nerds, und wissen teilweise nichts mit Abkürzungen und Fachbegriffen anzufangen, bzw. verstehen den technischen Zusammenhang nicht. Wie auch? So ein Lektorat betreut nunmal nicht nur eine Fachzeitschrift...

Gegen Abgabeende wirds dann auch mal hektischer, und nicht jeder Artikel stammt von einem erfahrenen und speziell ausgebildetem Redakteur, da gibts auch noch Artikel von Praktis und freien Redakteuren.

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: erst mal selbst nen mehrseitigen Artikel verfassen, und dann mal nach ein paar Tagen die Rohfassung nochmals durchlesen... ihr werdet staunen, was für einen Schmarrn ihr teilweise verzapft habt, und müsst ziemlich viel korregieren/umformulieren.
Wenn das Ganze dann noch flüssig lesbar sein soll, Wiederholungen in Worten und Formulierungen zu vermeiden sind und das dann noch so ins Layout passen soll, dass nichts auseinandergerissen wird oder zuviel/zuwenig ist, dann habt ihr eine Vorstellung, was ein Redakteur *NEBEN* der ganzen Testerei, Recherche etc. bei evtl. _mehreren_ Artikeln im Monat so tun tun hat... 

have fun beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2013)

exa schrieb:


> Aber auch hier muss man aufpassen: die Mitarbeiter im Lektorat sind keine PC-Nerds, und wissen teilweise nichts mit Abkürzungen und Fachbegriffen anzufangen, bzw. verstehen den technischen Zusammenhang nicht. Wie auch? So ein Lektorat betreut nunmal nicht nur eine Fachzeitschrift...



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an folgende Nachfrage:

"Pachtrecht und Rechtspacht. Ist das nicht irgendwie dasselbe?"

Köstlich. 

Ich gebe aber zu, dass das Thema des betreffenden Artikels wohl auch jeden Jura-Studenten gefordert hätte, ganz zu schweigen vom "gemeinen Leser". Thema damals: "Rechtslage: Accounts und Lizenzen".


----------



## garfield36 (9. Juli 2013)

Leider ist PCGH nicht das einzige Medium in dem es gar nicht so wenige Rechtschreibfehler gibt. Dies trifft auch in erheblichem Maß auf Printmedien und viele Webseiten zu. Ich habe manchmal den Verdacht, dass es oftmals gar keine Lektorate mehr gibt. Sonst kann ich mir die Fehlerquote nicht erklären.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juli 2013)

Niemand ärgert sich mehr über übersehene Rechtschreibfehler als die Redakteure (zumindest die, die ich kenne). Denn sie bedeuten, dass unsere harte Arbeit als weniger wert empfunden wird.

Leider leben wir aber nicht in einer idealen Welt und durch viele Korrekturstufen (ja, die gibt es!) rutschen leider auch manchmal die menschlichen Fehler mit durch. 

Kleines Beispiel aus der Praxis, was so auch nur in Print passiert:
Text fertig, wird nochmal von einem anderen Redakteur gelesen, angemerkte Änderungen gemacht. Dann Lektorat. Lektorat merkt an, dass ein logischer Anschluss nicht stimmt oder ein Bezug fehlerhaft ist. Redakteur muss das in der Endkorrektur ändern. Leider läuft dann der Text anders und durch doofe Umbrüche hat man dann am Ende einen Überhang (der Text passt nicht mehr auf die Seite). Dann ändert man woanders was, damit's wieder passt und dabei passiert dann ein Fehler. Den sieht hinterher aber keiner mehr, weil das die Endkorrektur ist.  Wir sind – in diesem Falle leider – auch nur Menschen.

Und hätten wir (und das Lektorat) unendlich viel Zeit für jeden einzelnen Artikel würde da sicherlich auch kein Rechtschreibfehler mehr drin sein.


----------

